# You have nothing for which to apologize.



## HippoMan

Este tipo de oración dependiente preposicional siempre me confunde en el castellano.

Quiero decir "You have nothing for which to apologize."

¿Es así?No tienes nada por lo cual/que disculparte.​¿O así?No hay nada por lo cual/que tienes que disculparte.​¿O ... ?

Muchas gracias.
.​


----------



## **Maggie**

No tienes nada por lo que disculparte.


----------



## HippoMan

¡Muchas gracias Maggie y polli!

¿También puedo usar cual en lugar de que?
.​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No tienes nada por qué disculparte.


----------



## Alba79

Yo diría: No tienes que disculparte por nada.


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias ToñoTorreón.

¿Puede ser que la elección en esta frase entre _"... por qué ..."_ y _"... por lo que ..."_ es algo regional?
.​


----------



## HippoMan

Y gracias a ti, Alba79.

Me parece que hay varias maneras de decirlo.
.​


----------



## Black Horse

**Maggie** said:


> No tienes nada por* lo* que disculparte.


 
Disculpa, **Maggie**, pero tu oración me suena extraña. Creo que sobra un "lo", pues éste sería el pronombre de un objeto directo que no puede existir al mismo tiempo que el pronombre relativo "que", ambos actuando como sujeto. Yo pondría "No tienes nada por que disculparte."

En México se dice más comúnmente "No tienes por que disculparte."


----------



## Black Horse

HippoMan,

*por lo que* = *por lo cual* means _thus_ / _as a consequence._ It always refers to something that has already been said and this is the consequence. An example "Encendí la calefacción, por lo que no tuve frío en toda la noche." or "Encendí la calefacción, por lo cual no tuve frío en toda la noche." mean exactly the same.

*por que* The word *que *acts as a pronoun called pronombre relativo, and it is what you are looking for in the sentence "No tienes por que disculparte." since *que* acts as the pronoun of that situation that didn't need an apology. 

Hope this doesn't make it more confusing.


----------



## chaquito

HippoMan said:


> Quiero decir "You have nothing for which to apologize."
> 
> ¿Es así?No tienes nada por lo cual/que disculparte.​
> 
> ¿O así?No hay nada por lo cual/que tienes que disculparte.​


 


La segunda oración también podría ser válida, pero así:_No hay nada por lo que *tengas* que disculparte_.​
aunque yo probablemente diría sólo:_No tienes por qué disculparte_​


----------



## HippoMan

Gracias Black Horse.

Entiendo tu explicación, ¿pero estás seguro de que no deba ser "por qué disculparte" (con tilde)?

Acerca de lo de la elección entre "por lo que disculparte" y "por qué disculparte", ya que leo vuestras respuestas, me parece que sí es cosa de regionalísimo.
.​


----------



## HippoMan

chaquito said:


> La segunda oración también podría ser válida, pero así:_No hay nada por lo que *tengas* que disculparte_.​


¡Ay!  Nuevemente me mordió el maldito subjuntivo.  Entiendo por qué tengo que usarlo aquí, pero mi mente anglohablante sigue rebelándose inconscientemente contra hacerlo.

_ (Y sé que también yo habría podido escribirlo así: entiendo la razón por la que/cual tengo que usarlo aquí)._

Muchas gracias, chaquito.
.​


----------



## HippoMan

Después de pensar más en ello, me doy cuenta de que la diferencia entre "por lo que disculparte" y "por qué disculparte" es así:

El pronombre "lo" en "por lo que disculparte" tiene que referirse a otro nombre o pronombre que es mencionado:No tienes nada por lo que disculparte.​O sea, "lo" se refiere al pronombre "nada". Pero el pronombre "qué" en "por qué disculparte" se usa cuando no hay tal otro nombre o pronombre:No tienes por qué disculparte.​Notad que el pronombre "nada" no existe en la segunda frase.

Ya que leo todo aquí, creo que ambas versiones son correctas, y todavía me parece que la preferencia de una u otra es cosa de regionalísmo.
.​


----------



## romarsan

Si Hippoman, lo que hace necesario el "lo" en la segunda frase es la palabra "nada"

- No tienes porque disculparte
- No hay _nada _por lo que disculparse (me suena mejor en impersonal) 
Vaya, he entrado a intentar confirmarte y termino complicándotelo un poco más 
Saludos


----------



## HippoMan

romarsan said:


> Si Hippoman, lo que hace necesario el "lo" en la segunda frase es la palabra "nada"
> 
> - No tienes porque disculparte
> - No hay _nada _por lo que disculparse (me suena mejor en impersonal)
> Vaya, he entrado a intentar confirmarte y termino complicándotelo un poco más
> Saludos


Muchas gracias, romarsan.

Para mí no es ninguna complicación sino más información útil. 

Pero creo que no es "porque" sino "por qué", o sea ...No tienes por qué disculparte.​¿No es así?

Saludos.
.​


----------



## romarsan

HippoMan said:


> Muchas gracias, romarsan.
> 
> Para mí no es ninguna complicación sino más información útil.
> 
> 
> Pero creo que no es "porque" sino "por qué", o sea ...No tienes por qué disculparte.​¿No es así?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> .​


Si, es "por qué". Siento el gazapo
Un saludo


----------



## HippoMan

romarsan said:


> ... (me suena mejor en impersonal) ...


Con eso, ¿es que quieres decir que "hay" suena mejor que "tienes" en a segunda frase?
.​


----------



## HippoMan

romarsan said:


> Si, es "por qué". Siento el gazapo
> Un saludo


No tienes por qué disculparte. 

(¡Confieso que he estado esperando la oportunidad de expresarlo en este hilo!)

Otro saludo.
.​


----------



## romarsan

A mi me suena mejor Hippo, pero es cuestión de oído, de hábito de decirlo de una forma u otra, con lo cual, esto varía de unas zonas a otras.
Un saludo


----------



## romarsan

HippoMan said:


> No tienes por qué disculparte.
> 
> (¡Confieso que he estado esperando la oportunidad de expresarlo en este hilo!)
> 
> Otro saludo.
> .​


----------



## HippoMan

romarsan said:


> A mi me suena mejor Hippo, pero es cuestión de oído, de hábito de decirlo de una forma u otra, con lo cual, esto varía de unas zonas a otras.
> Un saludo


Ah ... muchas gracias de nuevo, romarsan.

Ya puedo ver que hay varias maneras de absolver a alguien.  

Más saludos.
.​


----------



## Paul Clancy

HippoMan said:


> Este tipo de oración dependiente preposicional siempre me confunde en el castellano.
> 
> Quiero decir "You have nothing for which to apologize."
> 
> ¿Es así?No tienes nada por lo cual/que disculparte.​¿O así?No hay nada por lo cual/que tienes que disculparte.​¿O ... ?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> .​



In Ireland we would never say "you have nothing for which to apologise" ... it is a poorly constructed sentence in my opinion and sounds like something a foreigner would say. It would be more natural, at least in Ireland to say "you have nothing to apologise for" or "there is nothing to apologise for"


----------



## HippoMan

I realize that it sounds stilted to say "... nothing for which to apologize," but in this case, I chose to say it this way for a purpose.  I have found that many non-native English speakers have trouble understanding phrases with dangling prepositions, and I wanted my question to be clearly understood by the Spanish speakers who could help me.

This reminds me of a famous (apocryphal?) story about Winston Churchill.  One of his political opponents disparaged his use of a sentence that terminated with a preposition, and it's alleged that Churchill mockingly responded with something like "Yes, ending a sentence with a preposition is the sort of thing up with which I shall not put!".  
.​


----------



## Argónida

HippoMan said:


> I realize that it sounds stilted to say "... nothing for which to apologize," but in this case, I chose to say it this way for a purpose. I have found that many non-native English speakers have trouble understanding phrases with dangling prepositions, and I wanted my question to be clearly understood by the Spanish speakers who could help me.
> 
> This reminds me of a famous (apocryphal?) story about Winston Churchill. One of his political opponents disparaged his use of a sentence that terminated with a preposition, and it's alleged that Churchill mockingly responded with something like "Yes, ending a sentence with a preposition is the sort of thing up with which I shall not put!".
> 
> .​


 
I love sentences terminated with a preposition. Those are the kind of things that made the English language sooo exotic for Latin languages speakers...


----------



## Paul Clancy

HippoMan said:


> I realize that it sounds stilted to say "... nothing for which to apologize," but in this case, I chose to say it this way for a purpose.  I have found that many non-native English speakers have trouble understanding phrases with dangling prepositions, and I wanted my question to be clearly understood by the Spanish speakers who could help me.
> 
> This reminds me of a famous (apocryphal?) story about Winston Churchill.  One of his political opponents disparaged his use of a sentence that terminated with a preposition, and it's alleged that Churchill mockingly responded with something like "Yes, ending a sentence with a preposition is the sort of thing up with which I shall not put!".
> .​



I figured Hippoman that being mother tongue English you would of course know that the sentence was stilted and not at all something that a mother tongue English speaker would say.  I pointed it out so that the non mother tongue English speakers would be aware and not use the sentence as a way of saying "there is nothing to apologise for" which is the correct way to express it.  Given that this forum is a fantastic space for learning how to enhance one's ability to express oneself correctly like a mother tongue speaker, its important, I think to highlight when something is said or written incorrectly for whatever reason.  See posting about "when I makes tea, I makes tea".  Hippoman my comment was not meant to imply that you were unaware that the sentence was incorrect.


----------



## Argónida

Paul Clancy said:


> I figured Hippoman that being mother tongue English you would of course know that the sentence was stilted and not at all something that a mother tongue English speaker would say. I pointed it out so that the non mother tongue English speakers would be aware and not use the sentence as a way of saying "there is nothing to apologise for" which is the correct way to express it. Given that this forum is a fantastic space for learning how to enhance one's ability to express oneself correctly like a mother tongue speaker, its important, I think to highlight when something is said or written incorrectly for whatever reason.


 
I think you're right. As an English student, I would appreciate you English speakers use here the most correct English, though it could be sometimes difficult for us, so that we could learn a proper English instead a "patatero" English.


----------



## HippoMan

HippoMan said:


> This reminds me of a famous (apocryphal?) story about Winston Churchill.  One of his political opponents disparaged his use of a sentence that terminated with a preposition, and it's alleged that Churchill mockingly responded with something like "Yes, ending a sentence with a preposition is the sort of thing up with which I shall not put!".


PD a los hispanohablantes:

Hay muchos maestros que tratan de enseñar a los alumnos que hay una regla que especifica que nunca se puede terminar una frase con una preposición.  En realidad, la mayoría de los gramáticos hoy día dicen que eso es una tontería (o sea, "a load of rubbish"), y que tal "regla" no existe.  Es bien normal terminar una frase inglesa con una preposición, y de hecho, surge de una forma totalmente correcta que ha existido desde hace uno o más milenios en los idiomas germanos.

En todo caso, todavía hay gente que afirma que nunca puede ser correcto terminar una frase con una preposición, y la respuesta que es atribuida a Churchill hace una farsa de esa idea, porque la oración "a thing up with which I shall not put" es un intento muy enrevesado de evitar poner la preposición al fin, y suena bien ridículo a los oídos de nosotros los anglohablantes.  Lo que suena normal es "... a thing [that] I shall not put up with", o aun "... something I won't put up with."
.​


----------



## HippoMan

Paul Clancy said:


> I figured Hippoman that being mother tongue English you would of course know that the sentence was stilted and not at all something that a mother tongue English speaker would say.  I pointed it out so that the non mother tongue English speakers would be aware and not use the sentence as a way of saying "there is nothing to apologise for" which is the correct way to express it.  Given that this forum is a fantastic space for learning how to enhance one's ability to express oneself correctly like a mother tongue speaker, its important, I think to highlight when something is said or written incorrectly for whatever reason.  See posting about "when I makes tea, I makes tea".  Hippoman my comment was not meant to imply that you were unaware that the sentence was incorrect.


Thanks, Paul.  I wasn't sure.

And I agree that it's good to bring this up, and that it indeed is important to clarify how English (and all other languages used here) should be spoken in real life.
.​


----------



## HippoMan

Argónida said:


> I think you're right. As an English student, I would appreciate you English speakers use here the most correct English, though it could be sometimes difficult for us, so that we could learn a proper English instead a "patatero" English.


I agree.

I just want to clarify one point: the phrase "nothing for which to apologize" is *not* incorrect.  I actually see it in writing and hear it now and then among well educated people, and it properly follows the rules of English grammar.  It's just not used most of the time in ordinary conversation, and to most people's ears, it does sound a bit stilted ... or even highly contorted in some regions. Therefore, I agree that it's best to simply say "nothing to apologize for".

Quiero aclarar un asunto: la oración "nothing for which to apologize" *no* es incorrecta.  Hasta lo encuentro por escrito y lo oígo de vez en cuando entre personas bien educados, y sigue correctamente las reglas de gramática inglesa. Solamente es que casi no se usa en la conversación cotidiana, y al oído de la mayoría de los anglohablantes, sí suena un poco forzado ... o aun muy enrevesado en ciertas regiones. Por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo de que lo mejor es decir simplemente "nothing to apologize for".
.​


----------



## Argónida

HippoMan said:


> I agree.
> 
> I just want to clarify one point: the phrase "nothing for which to apologize" is *not* incorrect. I actually see it in writing and hear it now and then among well educated people, and it properly follows the rules of English grammar. It's just not used most of the time in ordinary conversation, and to most people's ears, it does sound a bit stilted ... or even highly contorted in some regions. Therefore, I agree that it's best to simply say "nothing to apologize for".
> 
> Quiero aclarar un asunto: la oración "nothing for which to apologize" *no* es incorrecta. Hasta lo encuentro por escrito y lo oígo de vez en cuando entre personas bien educados, y sigue correctamente las reglas de gramática inglesa. Solamente es que casi no se usa en la conversación cotidiana, y al oído de la mayoría de los anglohablantes, sí suena un poco forzado ... o aun muy enrevesado en ciertas regiones. Por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo de que lo mejor es decir simplemente "nothing to apologize for".
> .​


 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración, Hippo. Ciertamente estoy interesada no sólo en aprender un inglés lo más correcto posible (cosa que se soluciona fácilmente con buenos manuales), sino también en aprender el inglés que habláis la gente realmente, lo que es más habitual, lo que suena natural a vuestros oídos. Y esto es más difícil de encontrar en los manuales de gramática, sólo se puede aprender leyendo mucho y escuchando a personas que tienen el inglés como lengua materna.


----------



## HippoMan

Argónida said:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración, Hippo. Ciertamente estoy interesada no sólo en aprender un inglés lo más correcto posible (cosa que se soluciona fácilmente con buenos manuales), sino también en aprender el inglés que habláis la gente realmente, lo que es más habitual, lo que suena natural a vuestros oídos. Y esto es más difícil de encontrar en los manuales de gramática, sólo se puede aprender leyendo mucho y escuchando a personas que tienen el inglés como lengua materna.


Te comprendo perfectamente, y tu meta para el idioma inglés es el mismo como la mía para el castellano.  Solamente te pido que recuerdes que sí vas a encontrar "nothing for which to apologize", y por escrito y en el habla culta.  Pero si quieres que seas reconocida como buena tipa ("a regular person") y no nadie engreída, de verdad será mejor decir "nothing to apologize for."
.​


----------



## Paul Clancy

HippoMan said:


> Te comprendo perfectamente, y tu meta para el idioma inglés es el mismo como la mía para el castellano.  Solamente te pido que recuerdes que sí vas a encontrar "nothing for which to apologize", y por escrito y en el habla culta.  Pero si quieres que seas reconocida como buena tipa ("a regular person") y no nadie engreída, de verdad será mejor decir "nothing to apologize for."
> .​



I agree HippoMan ... there is a difference between what one hears on the street and that which is more correct.  For me, "nothing for which to apologise" is incorrect and I would never say it ... but that is not to say that you won't hear it said, because you may very well do.  Non mother tongue English speakers should I think, stick to "nothing to apologise for" because it is correct.

It reminds me of "I done it" and "I seen it" ... BOTH are incorrect and awful ... BUT in certain parts of the city of Dublin, you will hear it said by the Irish ... and by the foreigners.  There is NOTHING worse, I think than hearing a Spaniard say this (and I have heard lots of them say it) because they have heard it said so many times and think that because it is said by the natives so much that it would be better than saying "I have seen it", "I saw it", I have done it", "I did it".  It is important, I think to point out when something is really not correct and when it is.

Un saludo


----------



## HippoMan

Otra cosa relacionada:

Hoy en Google, hay 3.034 casos de "nothing for which to apologize" y unos 117.100 casos de "nothing to apologize for".  Esto incluye las dos maneras de escribir la palabra: "apologize" y "apologise".

O sea, la gran mayoría de los usos actuales son la forma que termina con una preposición, aunque también podéis ver que los con "for which to apologize" surgen de fuentes igualmente respetables como las otras.
.​


----------



## HippoMan

Paul Clancy said:


> I agree HippoMan ... there is a difference between what one hears on the street and that which is more correct.  For me, "nothing for which to apologise" is incorrect and I would never say it ... but that is not to say that you won't hear it said, because you may very well do.  Non mother tongue English speakers should I think, stick to "nothing to apologise for" because it is correct.
> 
> It reminds me of "I done it" and "I seen it" ... BOTH are incorrect and awful ... BUT in certain parts of the city of Dublin, you will hear it said by the Irish ... and by the foreigners.  There is NOTHING worse, I think than hearing a Spaniard say this (and I have heard lots of them say it) because they have heard it said so many times and think that because it is said by the natives so much that it would be better than saying "I have seen it", "I saw it", I have done it", "I did it".  It is important, I think to point out when something is really not correct and when it is.
> 
> Un saludo


I generally agree.  The same thing occurs in Spanish.  I've heard some commonly used incorrect forms from my Spanish-speaking friends: for example, putting an "s" at the end of the second-person singular preterite verb forms (_e.g._, "¿Qué comiste*s* ayer?").  Many of these things are done frequently, but it doesn't make them correct.

On the other hand, I have one small disagreement with one of your points: "nothing for which to apologize" is *not* incorrect in the USA.  It just sounds a bit stuck-up and "hotsy-totsy" here ... in other words, to many people, it sounds as if the speaker is trying to lord his/her education over the listener.  Apparently, it's a different case in Ireland, which just illustrates that this may very well be a regionalism.

However, I totally agree that "nothing to apologize for" will always sound correct in all English-speaking countries (at least that I know of), and therefore, it's indeed best to stick with this form.

Saludos.
.​


----------

